
Referral+: Refer candidates to your ex-employers and earn up to $5,000 - PHI33
https://referralplus.me/
======
mypitch
Great concept and economics. Since ex-employees are also likely shareholders
to the company(not necessarily to the current employer), they also have the
right incentives. Though not sure how it can verify someone actually worked at
a company before.

~~~
PHI33
Ex-employees will be verified by their Linkedin profile and their ex-
employers' database.

